# برنامج لتسيير صيانة الاجهزة الطبية - مطلوب رأيكم



## hsheimy (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

أود معرفة رأيكم في البروشور المرفق
ممكن أعطي نسخة من هذا البرنامج لمن يستطيع تقييمه
نحن نعتقد أن هذا أشمل برنامج للصيانة والصيانة الوقائية

لكننا واثقون أن لهذا المنتدى فضل كبير لأننا إستفدنا كثيرا من المعلومات المطروحة فيه

بيع هذا البرنامج ليس مكانه هذا المنتدى, ولا نريد هذا ولا نقصده
لهذا لم نضع وسيلة للإتصال بالشركة المنتجة

نريد فقط تقييمكم لمحتويات البرنامج من عناصر
بيع البرنامج يتم من خلال بعض الوكلاء الذين لديهم إتصالات مباشرة بمدراء المستشفيات و المراكز الطبية

تقييمكم الثمين هو محل إنتظار و تقدير
شكرا
حسن


----------



## aissa1 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك على الطرح يا غالي 

ملاحظة بسيطة مزال الصورة غير واضحة اكثر من الاحسن انك
تدرج فيدو يبين اكثر 
و لي رجعة


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
على حسب ما فهمت
هذا برنامج لتسيير قسم الصيانة
نعم الفكرة جيدة، وتنظم العمل أكثرفي القسم.
هذا كفكرة عامة ،لم اقرأ التفاصيل وسأعود للتقيم بإذن الله
جهد طيب بورك فيكم


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (18 أغسطس 2010)

قرأت التفاصيل، لكننا لا نستطيع الحكم حتى نرى الواجهات، فهل تستطيعون عمل فلاش توضيحي للتنفيذ؟
بعد إذنكم تم تغيير العنوان للتتضح الفكرة
موضوع جيد للنقاش، أحسنتم


----------



## hsheimy (18 أغسطس 2010)

*محاور البرنامج - صيانة المعدات الطبية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على التعليقات

أنا كتبت العنوان وقصرته على المعدات الطبية
لماذا؟
لأنني أصبت بالاحباط
هذا البرنامج ينفع تماما شركات المقاولات وشركات التشغيل و المصانع الضخمة
الذي أصابني بالاحباط أن الصيانة الوقائية لا تطبق إلا في المستشفيات
وهذا أخيرا
لأنه يوجد قانون ومعايير جودة جديدة و تصنيفات ملزمة للمسستشفيات تجعلهم حاليا وقبل عام 2012 ملتزمين بإقتناء مثل تلكالرمجيات
صعب أنك تجد مصنعا يطبق خطط وبرامج الصيانة الوقائية
للأسف المعظم يطبق أسلوب إطفاء الحرائق وهي الممثلة في الصيانة الإصلاحية

نعود للبرنامج
العبد لله متخصص في تصميم البرامج
وتصميم أي برنامج كمبيوتري يعتمد على محاور عمل
تلك المحاور ترفع قدره درجة بدرجة من برنامج ضعيف إلى برنامج متوسط ثم جيد ثم ممتاز

هذا البرنامج مر بكثير من مراحل وأوقات التصميم
لكنه في رأيي ورغم شموله الظاهري أراه يحتاج لعقول أخرى تزيده صقلا و جودة

أحتاجكم كثيرا
بل يمكنني إعتباركم شركاء, فكل من أعطاني فكرة أيا كانت قيمتها فهو شريك نقدر مساهمته
يمكنني أن أحكي لكم محاور هذا البرنامج
لكي نتعاون علىالاخراج الأجود الذي يرضى عنه الله عز وجل

أرى أن مجال البرمجيات هو مجال محرج جدا للعرب و المسلمين
دائما ما نقول أن إحداث طفرة عربية في مجال يمكننا به منافسة القطب الغربي و كذلك النمر الأسيوي قد يحتاج لأجيال و كذلك لبنىي تحتية تدعم البحث العلمي و الإبتكار و التطبيق.
لكني أجد أن البرمجيات تمثل مجالا أسهل لكي ننطلق من صفر لمائة أو من المائة للألف في وقت قصير

عقول تبارك الله الكريم موجودة و الأجهزة رخيصة, فماذا لا ننافس فها

أعود لكم بأمر الله لشرح محاور هذا البرنامج ومقوماته و كيف تمت صناعته, قبل إنزال الشاشات
وعذرا على الاسهاب في هذة المقدمة

مداخلتي القادمة لشرح بعض من محاور هذا البرنامج إن شاء الله

تقبلوا مني الشرح وأنتظر من كرمكم التقييم

والحمد لله رب العالمين
حسن


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (21 أغسطس 2010)

> *لأنني أصبت بالاحباط
> هذا البرنامج ينفع تماما شركات المقاولات وشركات التشغيل و المصانع الضخمة
> الذي أصابني بالاحباط أن الصيانة الوقائية لا تطبق إلا في المستشفيات
> وهذا أخيرا*


لا ارى داعي للاحباط ، صحيح أن الفكرة جديدة ،لكنها المعتمدة في الدول المتقدمة، ومن هنا تبدأ ثقافة الوصول 
الفكره جيدة
ننتظر الشرح
بورك فيكم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أغسطس 2010)

جيد جدا

برنامج لا بأس به مبدئيا

لكن كما قالت اختنا

هل من عرض فلاشي

يبين هذه الواجهات بما تحتويه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا لكم


----------



## muthana1982 (9 يناير 2011)

يسلمو كثير الشغل رائع


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (9 يناير 2011)

المشروع رائع جدا
ومفيد
الله يوفقكم ونحن في انتظار المزيد
مشكوررررررررين


----------



## kimojet (27 يناير 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا يحتاج الى التعاون الكامل من جميع الاخوه وحيث اننى اشغل منصب مدير اداره الشئونالفنيه والهندسيه
فأنا مدرك تماما فائده هذه الجداول ولكن لى تعليق او تنويه الى ضروره وجود عرض فلاشى للموضوع حتى يمكن الاستفاده 
لك كل الشكر على الموضوع...


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (29 يناير 2011)

هلا وسهلا بك عزيزي الكريم 

يعطيك العافية ع البرنامج 

ولكن لا نستطيع الحكم ع البرنامج اذا مكان مناسب لادارة الاجهزة الطبية وصيانتها بالمستشفيات 


ارجوا ارسال نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج للحكم علية وابلاغك بالتقيم 

تواصل معي ع الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## khzal2011 (31 يناير 2011)

المشروع رائع جدا


----------



## eng_mohd81 (18 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم كيف ممكن نوخذ هذه النسخة للتجريب اذا سمحتولنا


----------



## amrheshamelsayed (1 مايو 2013)

انا اعرف شركة مصرية نفذت المشروع ده في 42 مستشفي كبيرة في مصر تابعة للامانة العامة لوزارة الصحة اسم الشركة نيو تراك وده الموقع بتاعها 

new track new-track.net
*Contact Info*

info @new-track.net

Phone (Egypt)

Mob : +2 010 23 24 27 19


----------

